# what is your greatest challenge in makeup?



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

I wanna know your greatest challenge in doing other people's makeup as well as your own. For myself, it would be matching both eyes as well as mastering eyeliner techniques. For doing it on others, it would be foundation/concealer matching and adapting to their eye shapes (i really suck at applying makeup on monolids). How did you overcome that challenge? What are u best at??


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 14, 2009)

mine can be blending for certain shadows.  I have issues with the eyeliner too. Im really good at contouring and great at lips(like thats hard) lol


----------



## snowflakelashes (May 14, 2009)

Eye liner, for sure, i mean not water line liner, but liquid, or pencil, keeping it straight and not all crooked, so I susually stick to... pencil on the water line and shadow for liner otherwise... Liner still frustrates the heck out of me some days/nights.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_mine can be blending for certain shadows.  I have issues with the eyeliner too. Im really good at contouring and great at lips(like thats hard) lol_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Eye liner, for sure, i mean not water line liner, but liquid, or pencil, keeping it straight and not all crooked, so I susually stick to... pencil on the water line and shadow for liner otherwise... Liner still frustrates the heck out of me some days/nights._

 
Eyeliner is so dang tricky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I only started to do the little cat flick at the end but they never match on both eyes. Sometimes I'll try to fix it and then i'll end up looking like Amy Winehouse.


----------



## Aremisia (May 14, 2009)

I have a horrible time making my liner match on both eyes as well
as far as applying on others, under eye concealer and mascara are my nemeses! (I'm totally with you on the monolid as well) I can never manage to get the concealer as smooth as i want it to go on, and the mascara NEVER makes it all the way to the roots of the lashes. Any tips?


----------



## winkietoe (May 14, 2009)

My greatest challenge when it comes to makeup would be matching eyeshadow on one eye to the other.  It seems like when I go over one eye to make it look like the other I go overboard and make it look all crazy.  I have still yet to over come that challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im awesome at eyeliner though!  My eyeshadow might look horrible and unmatchy most days, but my eyeliner (on both eyes) look gooood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*ALSO, falsies! Im horrible at applying falsies on my left eye.


----------



## VintageAqua (May 14, 2009)

For myself it is often eyeliner. Since my creases are slightly different shapes (not to other people but I notice) I sometimes have issues with creating the wing evenly on both eyes. I absolutely adore lining others' eyes though especially monolids. 

For others, I hate applying blush. Sounds strange but I don't like heavy blush on most people so it can be tricky to apply just the right amount. 

I also love applying lipstick to people with defined cupid's bows. Crazy, I know but very retro and fun.


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 14, 2009)

delete


----------



## glasswillow (May 14, 2009)

Eyebrows definitely! When I was 12, I was a stupid child and went waaaay overboard plucking my eyebrows..... several times. They grew back in, but they're no longer mirror images of each other (one's thinner and has less of an arch, and the other doesn't extend outward as far as it should). So when I apply my eyebrow powder (I've found that works better for me than creams or pencils), I've got a lot to fix. I never seam to get them just right....


----------



## anita22 (May 14, 2009)

For me, I wish my choices of colour and style were bolder. I naturally gravitate towards looks that are soft, natural and "safe". I don't often wear greens or blues for instance. Sometimes I really want to do more dramatic looks, but I chicken out! So my greatest challenge is to be more daring.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 14, 2009)

I do makeup for myself only. My greatest challenge is the eyeliner. It always smudges, even waterproof ones, and I can't draw an even line. Mascara also tend to smudge on me. I end up with racoon eyes and I would rather skip eyeliner and mascara most of the time.


----------



## Fataliya (May 14, 2009)

Mine would have to be blending my e/s color up into my highlight. I still suck at that.

My e/l usually looks crooked cuz I have wrinkly lids, lol.


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2009)

my greatest challenge is getting my eyeliner looking good on both eyes! usually one eye will look perfectand the other i'll end up with a too thick line wherei've been more heavy handed or a wonky line! it always changes too on which eye looks good so it's nothing to do with what hand i wright with or anything like that!

also i could do with more learning on blending my highlight colour to my lid and crease colours. ihave got loads better but still not perfect!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 14, 2009)

Off topic hint: Giveaway | Lancome Magnifique Fragrance | Specktra.Net


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 14, 2009)

On myself, it would be to create the defined eyes I see on others. I have a hard time creating the shape I want and not losing it in the blending process. On others, I find eyeliner the most challenging. I can't stand for someone to apply my eyeliner, so I'm always worried when I do it on others!


----------



## tremorviolet (May 14, 2009)

Making the eyeliner match on both eyes is definitely a challenge.  The corner of my right eye wrinkles a bit differently from my left so it's really hard to make flicks match.  But everyday I get that much better at it.

By far my biggest challenge is my hooded eyes.  I have a really deep, folded over crease and it's tough to figure out how to make eye shadow look good and to keep it from creasing.  What looks great on a closed eye, completely disappears when my eyes are open.  And I still haven't figured out what will keep me from creasing after about 8 hours or so.  I get so frustrated I've even considered an eyelid tuck.


----------



## n_c (May 14, 2009)

Blending.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glasswillow* 

 
_Eyebrows definitely! When I was 12, I was a stupid child and went waaaay overboard plucking my eyebrows..... several times. They grew back in, but they're no longer mirror images of each other (one's thinner and has less of an arch, and the other doesn't extend outward as far as it should). So when I apply my eyebrow powder (I've found that works better for me than creams or pencils), I've got a lot to fix. I never seam to get them just right...._

 
When I was in middle school, I used to pluck the top of my eyebrows so they ended up looking downward sloping so I looked permanently sad. Haha oh the things we tried to do when we were young!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tremorviolet* 

 
_Making the eyeliner match on both eyes is definitely a challenge.  The corner of my right eye wrinkles a bit differently from my left so it's really hard to make flicks match.  But everyday I get that much better at it.

By far my biggest challenge is my hooded eyes.  I have a really deep, folded over crease and it's tough to figure out how to make eye shadow look good and to keep it from creasing.  What looks great on a closed eye, completely disappears when my eyes are open.  And I still haven't figured out what will keep me from creasing after about 8 hours or so.  I get so frustrated I've even considered an eyelid tuck._

 
Yea I totally agree with the hooded eyes!! I don't have hooded eyes but many of my Asian friends do. She had a hard time using anything but liquid liner because they pencil and gel would smudge and end up on her eyelid after a while..(get it?) I tried this thing on my friend that has hooded eyelids where I smudged the pencil liner like crazy and blended some black shadow over it so it wouldn't smudge onto her eyelid when she blinked. works so far!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aremisia* 

 
_I have a horrible time making my liner match on both eyes as well
as far as applying on others, under eye concealer and mascara are my nemeses! (I'm totally with you on the monolid as well) I can never manage to get the concealer as smooth as i want it to go on, and the mascara NEVER makes it all the way to the roots of the lashes. Any tips?_

 
YEAAA it's so hard to get mascara on the roots of the lashes...especially when applying mascara on others. i still need lots of practice. i'm always afraid that i'll poke thme.


----------



## tremorviolet (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aremisia* 

 
_I have a horrible time making my liner match on both eyes as well
as far as applying on others, under eye concealer and mascara are my nemeses! (I'm totally with you on the monolid as well) I can never manage to get the concealer as smooth as i want it to go on, and the mascara NEVER makes it all the way to the roots of the lashes. Any tips?_

 
I went to a MAC make-up class at Nordstrom's a few weeks ago (the MUA was Bianca A) and she recommended doing the mascara _first_, before any eye make-up.  That way you can really wiggle it down to the base of the lashes and coat them evenly and then just clean up any smudges without worrying about messing up your eyeshadow.


----------



## ginger9 (May 14, 2009)

Good question! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My greatest challenges are;

1. Not end up looking muddy with my e/s application. Especially when I do a smokey eye, for some reason my e/s seems to migrate underneath my eye throughout the day. I don't get it! I use UDPP as well...maybe I need to set my e/s with powder after I'm done? If anyone can solve this mystery for me would be greatly appreciated!

2. My crease. I'm Asian and my eyes are big but long and almond shaped. My problem is I don't know where my crease would be. I've given up on creating a crease. I just do the smokey gradation thing instead. But it would be nice if I had the option.

3. Making bronzers look good on me. I have them, I've watched many tuts on applying them but on me they just look meh. 

I'm good at eye lining and doing my lips though! Yay!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 14, 2009)

I've no clue how to use blush. Can someone help? (dont laugh!)


----------



## aggrolounge (May 14, 2009)

I have a hard time with managing fallout - on both myself on others! It drives me nuts.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (May 16, 2009)

the most difficult thing for me personally is anything eyes.. eyeliner, eyeshadow, and everything that goes along with it bc i have a crease in one eye but not in the other >.< its genetic. but anyways so that makes any eye makeup challenging for me, for years i couldnt do any makeup bc id always look lopsided if i tried, and didnt go to any counters for makeovers either as they would make me even less symmetrical. (im asian btw)


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 16, 2009)

Fake lashes.  Gahhhhhhhhh!  They can make me insane.  It either goes so right or oh so wrong.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 16, 2009)

eyeliner & blending


----------



## gremlin (May 16, 2009)

Bronzer. It either doesn't make a difference and I look the same or I look dirty and orangey-red.

Eyeliner on my left eye is always worse than the right. D:


----------



## NeonKitty (May 16, 2009)

lashes, by far. I have short straight lashes, no amount of curling makes it stay curled. Even with the best mascara, it still looks like i have no lashes. Don't even get me started on falsies, I have failed every time.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 16, 2009)

Well, in my opinion, the key to having great makeup is patience. Sadly, I run out of patience pretty quickly (in general). 
That being said, I'm not a master at applying makeup, but I feel like if I had the patience, my makeup skill would improve immensely!
I always get frustrated with lashes, brows, and liner so I usually rush through them.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Well, in my opinion, the key to having great makeup is patience. Sadly, I run out of patience pretty quickly (in general). 
That being said, I'm not a master at applying makeup, but I feel like if I had the patience, my makeup skill would improve immensely!
I always get frustrated with lashes, brows, and liner so I usually rush through them._

 
agreed! when i'm' in a rush, my makeup looks really gross!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 16, 2009)

Lashes, and making my linerwings even.


----------



## luhly4 (May 17, 2009)

my left eye in general, my right cooperates 98% of the times.. but the other one is completely opposite. like ill have to put 5x more eyeshadow for it to show up more vibrant as the other one - even though ill pack it on ALL times.. and my eyeliner ALWAYS streaks on the left


----------



## coachkitten (May 17, 2009)

I couldn't wing out my eye liner to save my life!  I also am not very good at applying false lashes on myself but I have no problem putting them on others.  Go figure!


----------



## ms.marymac (May 17, 2009)

For those of you having trouble getting wings even...use your lower lids as a guide. Imagine a line extending up from them, if that makes sense. It really helps with symmetry.

Oh, and me too, Coachkitten! I glued my eye shut in Vegas! Hubby got a pic.


----------



## blindpassion (May 17, 2009)

I dont have many issues on myself, but on other people, liquid and fluidline eyeliner are definitely the hardest for me. Mascara is okay, matching foundation is never a problem, but that eyeliner! damn!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I dont have many issues on myself, but on other people, liquid and fluidline eyeliner are definitely the hardest for me. Mascara is okay, matching foundation is never a problem, but that eyeliner! damn!_

 
Should the foundation appear a little lighter than the skin because i keep hearing that it "oxidizes" and gets darker later. is that true?


----------



## blindpassion (May 17, 2009)

Good foundation shouldnt oxidize! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I find that MAC's does, I find that MUFE's doesnt, and I dont have enough experience with other brands to comment.


But I use MUFE HD on clients and I've never had an oxidizing issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the foundation stays really true to color. I match clients to their exact shade.


----------



## Sashan (May 17, 2009)

I just purchased Diorskin Forever and it does not oxidize. My mineral makeup does but this still looks perfect after a long evening out.

I have huge trouble with eyeliner, especially the fluidliners and getting winged eyeliner to match each side. My left eye is never very good, my eye lashes seem to get in the way.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_Should the foundation appear a little lighter than the skin because i keep hearing that it "oxidizes" and gets darker later. is that true?_


----------



## redwhiteblue (May 17, 2009)

mine is colors for eyeliner,mascara,lipstick, foundation. I am too picky about it but it seems like if it matches me then it breaks me out or wears off in 5 seconds so I have to keep searching. Lipsticks that seem like they would work end up not coming out right and  anything on the eyes can easily be too harsh.

I have hooded eyes too so I get really frustrated trying to do tutorials when you cant see it.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Good foundation shouldnt oxidize! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I find that MAC's does, I find that MUFE's doesnt, and I dont have enough experience with other brands to comment.


But I use MUFE HD on clients and I've never had an oxidizing issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the foundation stays really true to color. I match clients to their exact shade._

 

thanks for the reply. i noticed that about MAC foundations too...they look soo dark on me after awhile. i still have half a bottle of it left too. =\


----------



## babydollala (May 17, 2009)

my #1 biggest challenge is putting on falsies!!!!! i swear i have 2-3 tries per eye to get it right. ugh. its so frustrating...maybe i just stink at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also....liquid eyeliner...i dont think i will ever be able to shy away from pencil liners...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





OHH also...i have a permanent scar in the middle of my left eyebrow and hairs dont grow there. its realllly sucks its like i have a bald spot in one of my eyebrows and on days when i dont fill in, or get newly waxed, people just think i overplucked. it sucks!!!! (everyone has a hard time waxing my eyebrows to get a close match...salon ladies are like "oh thats the girl with the weird eyebrow)


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 18, 2009)

my problem is sometimes overblending and making my e/s turn into one big moosh of colour


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_my problem is sometimes overblending and making my e/s turn into one big moosh of colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have that problem too!! I use to think to just keep blending and blending but they after awhile, you just can't see the different colors anymore!


----------



## VivaGlamGirl22 (May 18, 2009)

Ditto to the getting both eyes even...whether it's liner or shadow my left eye always looks better (to me) than my right...


----------



## Exotica (May 19, 2009)

I usually over blend too.. and i'm also heavy handed. sucks!


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (May 19, 2009)

For myself it's getting blush right - I've only taken to wearing it recently and it's a bit embarrassing when you go heavy-handed with the stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the other hand I've found a few neat tricks to reverse the damage if necessary!

On others: Mascara - I've only so far done makeup for brides, bridesmaids and mothers - people who are normally not used to having their makeup done and it's made worse when they start blinking all over the place (please just rest your eyes I may do more damage if you blink than if you don't)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the other is matching foundation, with the first few clients I had I made them too pale on camera (although they seemed fine in the flesh). It's a nightmare and it's something I keep practicing on and won't stop until I find the cure


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 19, 2009)

I would love to have more experience doing editorial, and I'd love to do runway or special effects makeup.


----------



## HeatherAnn (May 19, 2009)

liquid liner & a blended crease color. I suck!


----------



## Vixxan (May 19, 2009)

Mine is color combination and texture combination.  This a really hard one for me, a lot of the times the colors combination is perfect but the texture/finish is really off.  Just finding colors, texture and finishes that work well together is a real nightmare for me.


----------



## cocomia (May 25, 2009)

On myself - foundation matching (SFF tends to oxidize on me... still love it though, it doesn't make me look Oompa Loompa orange!), eyeshadow application! I'm about to complete a 15-pan palette and yet I still suck at blending and making it look nice. You know how some people can make the colors gradiated/blended well but you still get the distinction between each color? Mine tends to look very VERY low contrast monochrome


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 25, 2009)

I have a few:

- fake lashes: I know I suck at applying them coz I've never done it lol! I have naturally long lashes so I never felt like I needed falsies. I do like to try them for fun but am too scared to mess up
- Right and left eyes sometimes don't match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- I can only contour my cheeks, I don't know anything about contouring the rest of my face!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocomia* 

 
_On myself - foundation matching (SFF tends to oxidize on me... still love it though, it doesn't make me look Oompa Loompa orange!), eyeshadow application! I'm about to complete a 15-pan palette and yet I still suck at blending and making it look nice. You know how some people can make the colors gradiated/blended well but you still get the distinction between each color? Mine tends to look very VERY low contrast monochrome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes SFF oxidizes on me too AND makes me look orange when used alone. that's why i have to mix it with another foundation and dilute it with lotion so it will be less crazy looking on me. i'm just trying to finish up the bottle so i can get some other kind of foundation. it's taking forever to finish.


----------



## lovekrumpet (May 25, 2009)

Mine is definitely learning the fine art of lining with a liquid eyeliner. For some reason I'm good at lining with gel and with pencil, but liquid and I become completely incapable of hand-eye coordination. 
Good thing I always make sure to have blacktrack in my kit =P


----------



## atwingirl (May 25, 2009)

I have small, close set eyes. I can't get the hang of the > in the outer corner of my eye! When I try to apply it, it looks so obvious that I have overshot my eye!  And crease work, forget it! I don't have a large area to work with and I find creating a lot of the looks seen here on Specktra very hard. Any really good tips on working with smaller eyes? Or how about which brushes would be best to get the job done? Thanks!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *atwingirl* 

 
_I have small, close set eyes. I can't get the hang of the > in the outer corner of my eye! When I try to apply it, it looks so obvious that I have overshot my eye!  And crease work, forget it! I don't have a large area to work with and I find creating a lot of the looks seen here on Specktra very hard. Any really good tips on working with smaller eyes? Or how about which brushes would be best to get the job done? Thanks!



_

 
Try using a smaller pointed brush like the 219 to apply color to the crease. Do it lightly because u don't want to have a harsh line like you just drew a pencil on your crease. People with small eyes always say the 224 is too big but i think it works great for any eye shape when it comes to blending out harsh lines. Also, shaping the brush while it's wet after you clean it will help the 224 become more pointed instead of fanned out all over. .Get what i mean?


----------



## RedRibbon (May 25, 2009)

For those who find they can't get their mascara into the roots, do this: Tip your head back so that when you look into the mirror you see a lot of your eyelid, no matter how far up your lashes you put the brush you will get it into the roots and you won't have any mess on your eyelids, it takes a bit of practice but it's great once you get going.


----------



## koukla032487 (May 28, 2009)

I also just only do makeup on myself. I honestly can't think of any challenges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably false eyelashes cause I've tried it once and just couldn't get it, though I really don't need falsies cause my eyelashes are so long already.

I noticed a lot of you girls were saying eyeliner, etc. I think the key is to really take your time and make sure there are bright lights in the room so you know what you are doing. To prevent smudging on the water line use a eyeshadow the same shade as your skin right underneath the liner. It keeps the wax from the liner from melting down your skin and also cleans up the eye area if you have excess fallout, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Overall everything I have mastered just takes lot of time and dedication to "getting it right!"


----------



## mommys-makeup (Oct 30, 2009)

For me shading, blending and overall matching eyeshadow colors to each other and sometimes matching e/s to blushes. And lipstick and lipglass combos.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 30, 2009)

Mine is getting both eyes to match.  I swear the crease/brow bone is higher on my left eye than my right, that's my excuse!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll try to fix one side, then it comes out way too different, so I gotta fix the other... repeat, repeat.

I'm way too much of a perfectionist, and agonize over the tiniest bit of unequalness between my eyes.  I know nobody else would notice until they got 1 foot away from my face and stared for 5 minutes, but it still bothers me.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Mine is getting both eyes to match.  I swear the crease/brow bone is higher on my left eye than my right, that's my excuse!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll try to fix one side, then it comes out way too different, so I gotta fix the other... repeat, repeat._

 
me too!! i am a perfectionist as well.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Oct 31, 2009)

I cant possibly complete a full face of makeup in 5 mins or itl look like shite.

Also, on others, I find crepey eyelids to be a huge challenge. Any advice?


----------



## Babylard (Nov 3, 2009)

gosh, i struggle with fallout, for the love of god

and waking up early enough to do my makeup LOL........ i love sleeping in D:
fake lashes......... i destroy them quickly and i hate spending money on a new pair. i dont know how people can reuse them so much. and gosh i cannot get those fancy lashes to work for me, they wont stick D: the ones with the glittery bands and funky criss cross pattern


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_gosh, i struggle with fallout, for the love of god

and waking up early enough to do my makeup LOL........ i love sleeping in D:
fake lashes......... i destroy them quickly and i hate spending money on a new pair. i dont know how people can reuse them so much. and gosh i cannot get those fancy lashes to work for me, they wont stick D: the ones with the glittery bands and funky criss cross pattern_

 
the fancy lashes probably don't stick on u well because a lot of them are made of plastic, not real human hair so the hairs are flexible and the band isn't bendy. i know what you mean though. 

i reuse my falsies at least 5 times before tossing them. i don't use mascara on it and try not to get them wet.

i love sleeping in too!!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2009)

now i've overcome my blending issues and now my challenge is filling in my brows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so will be hunt for a matte brown shadow to match my brows and maybe a brow wax too and get experimenting!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_now i've overcome my blending issues and now my challenge is filling in my brows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so will be hunt for a matte brown shadow to match my brows and maybe a brow wax too and get experimenting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i use mac expresso for my brows with a stiff angled brush. it works great!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i use mac expresso for my brows with a stiff angled brush. it works great!_

 
thanks for the rec hun! i will be going on a shopping trip soon to nottingham so can actually go into the mac store for once and try some out! i have heard that mystry is also quite good as a brow definer. but just not sure what to go for! my brows are a dark brown but my hair is very blonde form highlights!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_thanks for the rec hun! i will be going on a shopping trip soon to nottingham so can actually go into the mac store for once and try some out! i have heard that mystry is also quite good as a brow definer. but just not sure what to go for! my brows are a dark brown but my hair is very blonde form highlights!_

 
i might get a brow pencil soon but to me a brown eyeshadow like expresso can also work as an eyeshadow too!


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 4, 2009)

Everything that's been mentioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not THAT bad though..lol


----------



## PinkBasset (Nov 6, 2009)

My challenge is that I'm so slow doing make up! I blend my foundation on and on and also doing my eyes takes forever. I wish I could be quicker sometimes and not lack in the results (if I'm in a hurry I rarely try to do eyeshadows, maybe just throw a little highlighter on my browbone). Also I suck putting on falsies, must practise more.

On others I find liquid eyeliner most difficult when doing winged look or if the lids have many wrinkles.

Btw Lou, I fill my brows with Fling eyebrow pencil and Wedge is good also and it's pretty close to Fling colourwise. I have as blonde hair as you and my brows are also darker than my hair. I think that a little darker brows with blonde hair is cool, it makes a good contrast!


----------



## enigmatic (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glasswillow* 

 
_Eyebrows definitely! When I was 12, I was a stupid child and went waaaay overboard plucking my eyebrows..... several times. They grew back in, but they're no longer mirror images of each other (one's thinner and has less of an arch, and the other doesn't extend outward as far as it should). So when I apply my eyebrow powder (I've found that works better for me than creams or pencils), I've got a lot to fix. I never seam to get them just right...._

 
Exactly what I wanted to say!

& Also, matching both eyes. For whatever reason, I always seem to bring the colors up a bit higher on the right eye.


----------



## Ravenciara (Nov 6, 2009)

Being that I just started with eye makeup, it would have to be getting my outer V (Or C, lol) right. Also, I'm afraid of bringing the crease color higher...  I always seem to get the right side ok, but not my left


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ravenciara* 

 
_Being that I just started with eye makeup, it would have to be getting my outer V (Or C, lol) right. Also, I'm afraid of bringing the crease color higher...  I always seem to get the right side ok, but not my left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it took me a loong time to get both outer corners even. they still aren't when i don't spend a lot of time on it and i'm a perfectionist so it bothers me. =


----------



## Ravenciara (Nov 7, 2009)

@LilMamaJ- Phew! I'm glad it's not just me then, lol!


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh goodness, I can't express how much my eyelids drive me nuts. One eye is a single lid and the other is a double lid so no matter how symmetrical my eye makeup application is, they always look different. My eyebrows always look kinda off too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grrr....


----------



## afloresm13 (Nov 8, 2009)

For me, it's contouring--i know! such a simple concept, but i just can't get it to look right on me, even after watching tons of tutorials i somehow end up looking like i have a streak of dirt across my cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still also having trouble finding the PERFECT undereye concealer (shade, texture, brand, etc)... i recently ordered a MAC Studio Finish concealer to try (I've heard good things about it) so i'm crossing my fingers!!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Nov 9, 2009)

'Faking' a crease. I have too much skin on the lids, do if i do i 'normaly' you can't see anything when eyes are open, so I have to fake it, a little higher, but I menage to do one eye, but on the other i can't duplicate


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *afloresm13* 

 
_For me, it's contouring--i know! such a simple concept, but i just can't get it to look right on me, even after watching tons of tutorials i somehow end up looking like i have a streak of dirt across my cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still also having trouble finding the PERFECT undereye concealer (shade, texture, brand, etc)... i recently ordered a MAC Studio Finish concealer to try (I've heard good things about it) so i'm crossing my fingers!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same here!! don't worry contouring is harder than it looks. don't worry if you don't get it at once. it took me a long time to learn and i still can't do it perfect.

yes ditto on the concealer. i don't use concealer because i don't have dark circles and i don't feel that i need it. however, i have a hard time choosing concealer for my clients. i don't want it to look overly white if u know what i mean. sometimes kim kardashian's concealer is too light for her IMO.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *afloresm13* 

 
_For me, it's contouring--i know! such a simple concept, but i just can't get it to look right on me, even after watching tons of tutorials i somehow end up looking like i have a streak of dirt across my cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still also having trouble finding the PERFECT undereye concealer (shade, texture, brand, etc)... i recently ordered a MAC Studio Finish concealer to try (I've heard good things about it) so i'm crossing my fingers!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got the MAC Select Moisturecover concealer for under my eyes and it works really good, no creasing or caking at all. I got this one because I read mixed reviews about the Studio Finish creasing and being too thick.


----------



## Hannaleh (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_the fancy lashes probably don't stick on u well because a lot of them are made of plastic, not real human hair so the hairs are flexible and the band isn't bendy. i know what you mean though. 

i reuse my falsies at least 5 times before tossing them. i don't use mascara on it and try not to get them wet.

i love sleeping in too!!_

 


Hi!
I'm new to this forum, and applying falsies in my daily routine IS one of my challenges.
Plus, I'd like to be able to keep them on at least 2 days (when I'm on call - hospital)
How do you do that ?
Thanks


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_Hi!
I'm new to this forum, and applying falsies in my daily routine IS one of my challenges.
Plus, I'd like to be able to keep them on at least 2 days (when I'm on call - hospital)
How do you do that ?
Thanks_

 
i take really good care of my falsies. when i'm done using it, i gently take it off my lids. you can use makeup remover on a q tip and put a bit on the band, it'll come right off. then i clean the glue off either with my fingers (i gently rip it off) or u can use tweezers and tweeze the glue residue off. keep them from getting squished. they should last you a few uses. using mascara will shorten the amount of uses.

are you saying u want to kepe them on your eyes for 2 consecutive days? i dont' know if that's possibly cuz when you sleep, you might squish them on your pillow.


----------



## tepa1974 (Nov 14, 2009)

My biggest challenges are applying bronzer without it making me look "dirty", matching liner on both eyes and coming up with new color combos. I'm pretty good at putting on falsies and smoking out my shadows.


----------



## moonlit (Nov 16, 2009)

eye makeup.. I suck at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I keep trying it but it never comes out as good as what I see on specktra and on girls on youtube


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 16, 2009)

My challenge is creating poreless skin with makeup. I've recently realized you need to focus more on skincare for that! I've also learned that using a medicated concealer to fill my pores has really really helped. Not only in hiding them, but in actually helping keep them clear.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use Revlon Colorstay blemish concealer and I'm so happy with it.

I also totally suck at falsies and gave up on them! I've wasted a bit of $$$ trying to get them to work for me. I'm fine with mascara now lol.


----------



## mely (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm eyeshadow placement challenged. I really have to watch it or I bring the shadow down too far on the outside of my lids. Same with applying eyeliner.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzTropical* 

 
_My challenge is creating poreless skin with makeup. I've recently realized you need to focus more on skincare for that! I've also learned that using a medicated concealer to fill my pores has really really helped. Not only in hiding them, but in actually helping keep them clear.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use Revlon Colorstay blemish concealer and I'm so happy with it.

I also totally suck at falsies and gave up on them! I've wasted a bit of $$$ trying to get them to work for me. I'm fine with mascara now lol._

 
i need to figure out how to fill in my pores! i have huge pores on my nose! which medicated concealer do u use? sounds like a miracle!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Nov 16, 2009)

I would also like to know what medicated concealer you use?


----------



## ShadyPink (Nov 16, 2009)

I always use the same colors! Ugh I hate it. I have SOOOOO many options and always end up back at the same few.

Also, I have yet to create an all black lid smokey eye that I can actually wear. I'm starting to give up on the idea. Maybe its my lid/eye shape that I just can't pull it off.

And last but not least, falsies! I have like 10 pairs that just sit there cause I can NEVER put them on myself. My extremely curly and fairly long lashes always get in the way.


----------



## kelyoung (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Eye liner, for sure, i mean not water line liner, but liquid, or pencil, keeping it straight and not all crooked, so I susually stick to... pencil on the water line and shadow for liner otherwise... Liner still frustrates the heck out of me some days/nights._

 
I am the same.


----------

